# Tub for bathing



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I still haven’t bought a tub for washing my dogs outdoors. I was going to get a 40 gallon horse trough but they are around $150. I looked at portable swimming pools but a sharp toenail will puncture it. What do you use and where did you buy it? I don’t want to bathe them indoors as I don’t have the right set up for a big dog. I was at the pet store today and their self wash baths are closed. They don’t know when or if they will open them again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don’t use anything. I tether him and go for it.
One of those showerheads for watering plants is really great.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Bishop used to get bathed weekly in the regular tub. I put a non-slip mat down in the tub. I have a hand held shower head on the shower. Have 2 or 3 think towels ready to dry off with. Expect to get doggie shook. Be prepared to pull the curtain on the tub. Bishop was a master of getting me no matter what.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Look for one of these near you. 
Gas stations. Car washes. Dog parks. Strip malls.

They’re not hard to find.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What about using an old bathtub, and have it as a landscaping feature when not in use 









An Outdoor Tub Is Exactly What Your Backyard Needs


Soaking up the outdoors has never been better.




www.countryliving.com


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Years ago, I used to use an XL storage bin from the big orange place. Pretty inexpensive and easily replaced when needed. Now I use our poolside shower area. Gunnar will pretty much stand in place the whole time, but for other dogs I've had, I used a simple nylon slip-lead to keep them corralled.

We have a propane powered "insta-hot" style shower setup which connects to the hose bib. That way, cold weather, outdoor showers & dog baths aren't miserable.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Unless your dog is rolling in swimming in something nasty, there's zero reason to wash a GSD regularly ie weekly or monthly. Twice a year max is sufficient for most and make sure you use a shampoo specially formulated for dogs, nit human shampoo. A dry shampoo is even better for touch ups.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t have any of those set ups the rest of you do and mine would not sit still for bathing. I need to bathe my younger dog for severe allergies. I use medicated anti bacterial soap to prevent or treat infections. I can’t use my bathrooms, I don’t have a pool or an outside bathtub or shower.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t have any of those set ups the rest of you do and mine would not sit still for bathing. I need to bathe my younger dog for severe allergies. I use medicated anti bacterial soap to prevent or treat infections. I just need a tub idea, not bathing advice, although I’m sure it’s meant to be helpful. I know as much about allergic skin conditions as anyone here. I can’t use my bathrooms, I don’t have a pool or an outside bathtub or shower.


Hose?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> What about using an old bathtub, and have it as a landscaping feature when not in use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish. It looks perfect but I have no place to set that up except next to the house and I can’t get that much water near the structure. The other spots in the yard are all planted or in use.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hose?


Ha. It makes him dance. I get soaked, he gets no bath. It goes back to the old vet phobia against restraint and the tie in with grooming. I regret so much I did not start with the fear free vet when he was a puppy. Screwed up a lot of plans for him.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

chuckd said:


> Years ago, I used to use an XL storage bin from the big orange place. Pretty inexpensive and easily replaced when needed. Now I use our poolside shower area. Gunnar will pretty much stand in place the whole time, but for other dogs I've had, I used a simple nylon slip-lead to keep them corralled.
> 
> We have a propane powered "insta-hot" style shower setup which connects to the hose bib. That way, cold weather, outdoor showers & dog baths aren't miserable.


What a good idea to use a storage bin! Thank you. I will see if I can get that one or something like it. I won’t be using it often but when I need it, it’s nice to have something that is also storable.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

We have been using a hard plastic kiddie pool for bathing dogs for a long time. Never had a problem with toenails puncturing one and it lasts from year to year as long as we store it in the garage over the winter. We put it on the deck outside our patio doors, start with cold water from the hose and top up with hot from inside. When it comes time to dump it you could pour it away from your foundation or even bail it out to water your yard and plants.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i vote for a kiddie pool too... i’ve not seen a nail go through one, especially just standing for a bath. should definitely work for you until self-wash stations open again.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

What about a stock tank? I bought one at Tractor Supply for my dogs to "swim" in after they destroyed too many kiddie pools.





Tuff Stuff Products Heavy Duty Oval Stock Tank, 110 gal. with Drain Plug, KMT 100 at Tractor Supply Co.


Find Tuff Stuff Products Heavy Duty Oval Stock Tank, 110 gal. with Drain Plug, KMT 100 in the Fountains category at Tractor Supply Co.110 gal. S




www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> View attachment 562726
> 
> 
> Look for one of these near you.
> ...


That's so cool!! I have never seen one of these.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Well my wife is against giving dogs baths, but when she does the dogs just sit in our bathtub with about 4-5 inches of warm water. Using a plastic cup she pours water over them. From the expression on their faces I don't think they like it but they comply and patiently sit.

Now my GSD has a $10 plastic pool you see at Walmart; it's placed outside by the pond and after swimming I say 'lets rinse off', and he gets in it, and I rinse him off. I rinse off in it too after swimming or laboring in the backyard. 

btw the dogie pool has a chlorine tablet in it to keep it clean/clear. Anecdotal experience tells me it stops skin rashes, hot spots, allergy's. Cause this is the first dog I've had that didn't have a skin allergy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sabre's Mom said:


> What about a stock tank? I bought one at Tractor Supply for my dogs to "swim" in after they destroyed too many kiddie pools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have very good prices. We don't have Tractor and we need them. That same tank is $170 on Amazon.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I will also look at kiddie pools. Since our trips out are more restricted, someone’s toenails got long in front. It’s weird, but the back toenails are worn down nicely. He will let me use a nail file, but he doesn’t like clippers, as in will not let a clipper near him. Another vet related story. A file works very slowly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Damicodric I’m so envious. We don’t have anything like the one you pictured. I’ve been searching. There is only one dog wash that is even close to me and it’s closed indefinitely. There were others but they were shut down. We have so many regulations it’s almost impossible for a business like that to survive.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> @Damicodric I’m so envious. We don’t have anything like the one you pictured. I’ve been searching. There is only one dog wash that is even close to me and it’s closed indefinitely. There were others but they were shut down. We have so many regulations it’s almost impossible for a business like that to survive.


Luvs.

It’s a great supplemental business. Makes a nice addition to anything retail.

Tough to make money owning one, if you don’t already own the dirt underneath it.

As far as regulations go, there’s no great hurdle there. The units are ADA compliant.

They need typical simple utility hook ups with access to a two inch drain.

The buildings come completely assembled on a truck and are dropped onto an existing pad.

If the pad is prepped right, you’re washing dogs in 5 hours.










Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When my kids were little, we only had a shower in the master bedroom.
So I bought the largest Rubbermaid storage bin I could find, and they would do “tub time” under the shower.
It was great.
You made me recall some very sweet times.
Sniff.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Damicodric said:


> Luvs.
> 
> It’s a great supplemental business. Makes a nice addition to anything retail.


I want one for my yard!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)




----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Look into getting a Booster Bath. I have had mine for 20 years, it sits outside on my kennel patio (never in full sun) and it's as functional today as it was the day I bought it. Google it and check different sites for the best price. Well worth every penny I paid for it 20 years ago. I have had to replace a couple inexpensive parts over the years that have worn out, very easy to maintain!! You won't be disappointed!! 








BOOSTER BATH Elevated Dog Bathing & Grooming Center, Large, Teal - Chewy.com


Buy Booster Bath Elevated Dog Bathing & Grooming Center, Large, Teal at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I saw that tub, but I’m not sure mine would climb up into and stay there.


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

LuvShepherds said:


> I saw that tub, but I’m not sure mine would climb up into and stay there.


There's a built in restraint that goes around the neck like a collar. I have had to lift butts up into the tub once in awhile or until the dog gets used to jumping in, but once used to it they just jump in themselves. Like anything else, go slow with the introduction to it. I've never had one be afraid in that tub and I bathe a lot of dogs!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. I will look at it.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> I still haven’t bought a tub for washing my dogs outdoors. I was going to get a 40 gallon horse trough but they are around $150. I looked at portable swimming pools but a sharp toenail will puncture it. What do you use and where did you buy it? I don’t want to bathe them indoors as I don’t have the right set up for a big dog. I was at the pet store today and their self wash baths are closed. They don’t know when or if they will open them again.


got a large 60+ gallons 60$ rubber-made trough type for my dog for tractor supply(some stores have self wash stations and they are open) and she loves it


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Damicodric said:


> View attachment 562726
> 
> 
> Look for one of these near you.
> ...


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

that car(pet) wash booth is so cool-wish we had those here in NJ


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> I still haven’t bought a tub for washing my dogs outdoors. I was going to get a 40 gallon horse trough but they are around $150. I looked at portable swimming pools but a sharp toenail will puncture it. What do you use and where did you buy it? I don’t want to bathe them indoors as I don’t have the right set up for a big dog. I was at the pet store today and their self wash baths are closed. They don’t know when or if they will open them again.


sometimes when it rains outside(downpours) I go out with the dogs and we all play and get baths


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

dojoson41 said:


> that car(pet) wash booth is so cool-wish we had those here in NJ


You do.

South Jersey. Berlin.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I use the bathtub with an anti slip mat. I don't have a hand held shower. I have a short garden hose (from old water bed fill kit). I went to lowes and found threaded adapters in the plumbing dept to attach the hose to my bathroom sink faucet ( you do have to remove the faucet aerator) so I can adjust the water temp. I put a hose trigger spray nozzle on the hose. Works great. Always a cool/warm tubby. I put on a bathing suit and have lots of towels handy. I think the adapters were around $5 it was a long time ago. And a cheap $5 trigger sprayer. Home Depot and Ace hardware have 6ft. hoses for less than $10


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

dojoson41 said:


> sometimes when it rains outside(downpours) I go out with the dogs and we all play and get baths


Lol, that's the same way I wash my truck!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Have a look at ponds, the black plastic ones look sturdy and tough. There's a great range of sizes and shapes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I don’t use anything. I tether him and go for it.
> One of those showerheads for watering plants is really great.


I didn’t get around to ordering a tub yet, but it was hot and I didn’t want to waste that, so I filled a big watering can with warm water, tethered him and dripped it on him. He has never liked water or baths but it must have felt good in the heat, because he let me do it. Then I lathered on the chlorhexidine shampoo, got a big pile of toys and played Find the right one in the pile for ten minutes while the shampoo worked. Then I got the hose with a sprayer and sprayed him off. He was so good! He stood still while I rinsed him completely. It was very very hot, so the cool water was welcome. Due to the heat, the two water was not ice cold. He didn’t even try to shake until I let him loose, then he ran around and shook the water off several times. I towel dried the rest and he was clean!


----------

